# Do I have anything to worry about



## RatMan141 (Jun 17, 2011)

My rat gave birth to 12 pups yesterday ;D and all of the pups appear to be doing fine. They all have milkbands and mom is keeping them nice and warm. When will the little ones start growing fur? Also, one baby in particular, has a peice of bedding stuck to his/her back and it won't come off. I was extremely gentle but I still couldn't remove it. Mom doesn't seem to concerned about it so should I just leave it there? I think I'm worrying to much...


----------



## Ratlover-x (Aug 15, 2011)

I think your worrying too much too. My baby just gave birth to 8babys this morning. It was a lovely experience and they all seem to be doing fine! Mine had some shredded paper stuck to them etc, but the mumma will clean it more than likely.


----------

